# New from KC



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Right on, have fun at Snow Creek. I spent my first couple days learning to ride at Snow Creek. I didn't learn a dam thing riding that place ( =

I grew up in KC, and just moved to Denver in April of 07. Make sure to come out here to CO for some real hills


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh and bring me some godam Oklahoma Joe's!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks, I figure its better than nothing... Then when i make it out to a real place, I wont fall straight on my face. 

mmm... Okie Joes, thanks for the lunch idea.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh ya... I HIGHLY recommend getting a season pass for snow creek and getting where you can own that place before coming out here. You don't want to come to CO just to fall down the hill all day. Kinda ruins the trip imo....

You can absolutely learn to slaughter snow creek and then you will have so much more fun out here in CO. 

Good luck and stick with it!

Oh and buy impact shorts if you want to be able to ride for more then an hour or 2 at a time. They will cut down your learning curve tremendously


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

*From KC too*

I'm from KC too. Just took lessons for a day at a hill in Minnesota and would like to get into it more. Will probably head out to Snow Creek for a day or two to make sure and then get a season pass for next year. I'm not finding a ton of good gear/boards on KC Craigslist, but I'll keep at it. Any other good places in KC to find good stuff? The only real dedicated snowshop around KC that I know of is Sitzmark, and they're insanely expensive. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sitzmark was all I knew of other then flatlanders. Flatlanders employees were extremely nice! Does kc have an REI yet? I can't remember..... Hell even sports authority will have some stuff to give you an idea of what you want


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

another KC'er here.

did you make it out to snowcreek this weekend? probably the best weekend they'll have all year for snow fall, lol. luckily I was in the rockies  I did hear they moved their terrain park to the other side of the hill, kind of interested to see the new layout since that was my favorite side. It had 4 little rollers I could jump and basically go top to bottom in 4 jumps and a few carves.

There is another board shop here in town that rivals sitzmark I just found this fall called Ride4Ever. They carry 686, airblaster, neversummer, burton, von zipper, smith, k2, all the mervin's brands and a few others, plus they have an indoor 1/2 pipe for skateboards. Only place intown that sells freeboards also I think.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Sitzmark was all I knew of other then flatlanders. Flatlanders employees were extremely nice! Does kc have an REI yet? I can't remember..... Hell even sports authority will have some stuff to give you an idea of what you want


nope on rei and nope on sports authority, we only have dicks. galleans was cool, but it converted to dicks and since then we only get the bottom models of burton and k2 there. It's good place to try on boots however.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I haven't seen what Dick's has to offer yet. I look forward to trying on boots. I imagine as a noob I won't know what board/bindings I'm gonna want until I try a few out (though the tutorials help). Do you think it would be okay to go ahead and buy a pair of comfy boots? Do you think they'll fit most rental bindings? I appreciate any advice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

I picked up my stuff out at dicks. It may not be the best stuff, but im sure its better than snow creeks stuff. 

I made it over to suicide hill (brookside) this weekend, and had a blast. Started doing very basic carving turns, (going heel to toe and vice versa)Even got a bit brave, and hit a jump a few times, landed a straight jump, but fell every time trying a 180.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

nammyjignigh said:


> Thanks for the responses. I haven't seen what Dick's has to offer yet. I look forward to trying on boots. I imagine as a noob I won't know what board/bindings I'm gonna want until I try a few out (though the tutorials help). Do you think it would be okay to go ahead and buy a pair of comfy boots? Do you think they'll fit most rental bindings? I appreciate any advice.


between dicks, sitzmark and ride4ever, you can definitely find a good pair of boots. Take your sweet time finding the right boot, the shop people are there to help. I probably spent an hour at each store trying on every single boot model they offered. It should fit you tight, but not painful. if the liner is removable it will pack out more than a non removable liner. They'll fit pretty much any binding.


----------

